# Office Halloween help needed!



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Do you have a budget? Because prizes tend to get people in the mood!
Sorry, not all here, so drawing a blank.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## Pumpkin Man (Sep 24, 2004)

Maybe you could do a costume contest and have a prize for the winner (you could have prizes for 2nd and 3rd also).


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

battery operated lights strung along your desk if you have one, jack o latern filled with candy corn,small figurines, halloween postcards in picture frames sitting around the office,it really depends on your work area and how it's set up,wear Halloween t's if your companies on the casual side if not Halloween ties, pins, ect.hope this helps some


----------



## sad05 (Oct 6, 2004)

I appreciate the ideas.

The budget will be small. 

And costume contests don't seem to inspire anyone anymore. People USED to dress up because of the skits we used to do. But since 'the man' banned the skits and the decorations, the Halloween spirit has dwindled down to nothing.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Fake hand in the water cooler

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

lol Marksin...

I would try to give out something each week to keep everything festive. Of course very inexpensive things. Below are some ideas.

Scary pictures in frames like their favorite loved ones is so far the most popular thing in my home. I just surfed, captured pictures from the internet, had 5X7 printed for 1.99 each at kinko's but if you have photo ink and paper.. talk about easy!

Regular ball point pens that have some decoration at the end. I made pens into witch broomsticks with silver tinsel but u could use any color or decoration. Whatever it is, hot glue it to the pen. If you want to know what I did. Email me. Buy the supplies at the "real" dollar stores.

I went to a Walmart and bought some cheap games for 5.00 bucks to hand out as door prizes. I wrapped them in black paper, so it's mysterious. Maybe one or two would be good.

Halloween cookies are easy to make or buy and pass around with special notes that say Happy Halloween Be in the Spirit with a little ghost on them or cut the note out after printing into a ghost figure. 

Buy small pumpkins for cheap, place them in office or in breakroom areas. Paint or don't paint the pumpkins. I wouldn't carve them though when done take them home and use them to decorate the house.

At the dollar store, there are cutesy pumpkins, cats, witches and ghosts. You could purchase, place them near your desk or give one away as a raffle.. 

Put scary screensavers up. You can also email those ... talk about cheap!! You can do like the radio stations do with bumperstickers. Send an email you will be walking around to give some special someone a gift for having their screensaver up! (a dollar store item is great)

I found this site for games maybe you could use some of these ideas. It seems some are just stuff you print off the site. Cost? Paper & Ink..YEAH http://www.blackdog.net/holiday/halloween/ The site is a little slow, be warned. 

Hope I sparked something -CC


----------

